# 5ft MDF viv build



## chris2504 (Mar 13, 2010)

Hey have had our beardie about 3 weeks or so now and decided its time to build her a new viv so she has more space.





I havent attached the top and bottom rails yet as need to check that i can get glass runners for 18mm wood... Anyone know? I've seen them on ebay for 4 and 6mm glass but not sure wheather they are designed for 15mm wood? May need to get some rails cut from 15mm wood if cant get them.

Also I searched the net for hours last night looking at ways to treat the wood and most sites and people seems to contradict themselves. B&Q said to use PVA/Water mix to seal the wood (haven't done this yet). But then what do we use? What primers and paints work best to make the wood as water resistant as possible? (don't put time and money into this project for it to turn into a giant balloon and fall to bits!) Whats worked best for other people?

Thanks in advance, I know theres plenty of people on the forum with masses of knowledge!


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

they'll be fine. the runners *usually* stick on so if they fit on 15mm they fit on 18mm. Just decide if you want 4mm glass or 6mm and then get the runners to suit.


with sealing it... well... 
1 - no need as it's a dry viv.
2 - varnish 
3 - paint 
4 - PVA and water

with it being a beardie there's no massive reason to make it water resistant. mine is built out of MDF and i've painted the roof in a kitchen / bathroom paint that i had lying around because it's a sky blue.
I put a desert themed background on the side and back wall before putting a fake background over it and because i was using sand i stapled rubble bags to the floor of the viv.


----------



## chris2504 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks for reply!

I think i might send the seller of the runners a message before ordering, known my luck i'd end up ordering ones that don't stick on lol.

Is it best to use 6mm glass due to size or is it just down to personal preference, cost, etc?

I've just started sealing the cut edges with PVA/Water so at least they dont suck in a full tin of paint.

Wanted it to have some water resistance for cleaning don't really fancy it sucking in a bottle of disinfectant lol.

Was thinking about using bathroom/kitchen paint as its usually wipe clean, maybe even a varnish over also.

Is it worth sealing the edges around the bottom few inches at least with sillicone or aquarium sillicone? Which is best?

Finally how many vents would be reccomended? Which type work best?

Think she's seen the new viv under constuction, she's climing the glass, seems very interested in it! lol


----------



## keviin2k9 (Aug 5, 2009)

hey dartfrog sell cheap glass runners on there site


----------



## chris2504 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks, will have a look


----------



## lee young (Oct 14, 2009)

I'd give it a quick coat of PVA/water to prime it for painting, then use acryllics to paint it. As its for a beardy it doesn't NEED to be sealed, but I find it makes cleaning out a whole lot easier. Trying to clean beardy poo off paint is tricky, so i'd advise varnishing it, or at least the floor. Any low VOC varnish is fine, just make sure its completely cured and odourless before he moves in. B&Q own brand matt floor varnish is good stuff


----------



## chris2504 (Mar 13, 2010)

*Quick update*

Viv is all fixed together now, just need to finish priming it, few coats of paint then some varnish.

Made a start on the fake rock, would be good to get some feedback!

The mess made in the process...




 

And how the fake rock is looking inside the viv...


----------



## chris2504 (Mar 13, 2010)

Theres been a few more layers of grout on the 'rocks' and the vivs had a few coats of paint so getting there slowly but surely...

Have recieved the vents but before I start boaring holes into my labour of love (and sometimes hate :bash i'd like some opinions on how many vents will be sufficient in 5ft viv for beardies pleasee 

Finally bit of advice on the heating would be very useful also... We have a 100w ceramic heat emitter. Would it be best to just get a higher wattage? or get a spotlight and dimming habistat (or equivilent)

Thanks, Chris


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi mate,

Looking good so far : victory:

I would go with 5 vents along the top, and two at the botom, one each corner.

I would deff go with a spotlight for a Beardie as they like light...Lots of light...: victory: How tall is the viv, if its 24" or over, have you thought of a mercury vapour bulb, or better still a metal halide?


Jay


----------



## chris2504 (Mar 13, 2010)

Cheers,

I've got 6 so could do 4 along top and one in each bottom corner. I hadn't thought of doing it like that.

Viv is just under 21" tall from the outside so maybe just the ceramic and spot? Or spot for day ceramic for night? What wattage spot and ceramic would be needed for 5ft?

Also what is the general opinion on uv? Would a 48" 10 or 12% tube be sufficient diagonaly accross the roof or would it be best along the back as clost to 'rocks' as possible? I know they are quite hot to touch but does this pose a burn risk to beardie and need to be out of reach?

Thanks Chris


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

I use a 40watt spot in the summer and a 60watt in the winter for my 48"x21" viv, so I would say a 80/100watt would do it : victory:

I would go with a 36" Zoo Med 10% or Arcadia 12% tube fitted with a reflector, place it over the highest point on your rock background, you want the beardie to be able to get to within 2" of the tube, so you might need to put it on the back wall. However, if you want it on the ceiling, then you could run 2 tubes side by side, this will give you a 4" range : victory:

Your Beardies wont burn if they touch it, my chap used to sleep on his. 

I would also fit a 2% 2.0 natural sunlight tube aswell, if it was my viv : victory: 

Jay


----------



## chris2504 (Mar 13, 2010)

*Near enough finished*

Well, lots of work gone into it but everythings just about finished. Have 12% arcadia tube aswell as a 2% tube.

Feedback welcome! 











Chris


----------



## kevtore999 (Dec 24, 2008)

chris2504 said:


> Well, lots of work gone into it but everythings just about finished. Have 12% arcadia tube aswell as a 2% tube.
> 
> Feedback welcome!
> 
> ...


 
Nice looking Viv Mate well done, I'm in the process of building a Viv stack again out of Mdf. I've got 24 eggs on the way (Beardie Eggs). I'm using Arcadia 12% uvb's and a double Starter..
Glass runners will work on anything over 15mm from my experiance...

Check my thread if you want,.


----------



## chris2504 (Mar 13, 2010)

Cheers, thats what our tubes are running on, set us back £40 mind.
Hopefully (if im allowed! lol) ours will be growing upwards.

Plus within the next few months we'll be getting another one or two beardies then fingers crossed will have some babies


----------



## Pendragon (Dec 8, 2008)

Looks nice and bright : victory:

Jay


----------



## chris2504 (Mar 13, 2010)

Thanks 
Full ceiling is covered with light reflective sheeting


----------



## dinosaur lou (May 14, 2015)

chris2504 said:


> Thanks
> Full ceiling is covered with light reflective sheeting


Hi mate , I have also had my dragon 3 weeks decided she's my ecstatic for the 4 ft viv she has and want to build a 5ft by 2 ft 
This thread has been really help ful 
I was wondering the MDF measurements you used as there's a 6 ft by 3ft MDF sheet in b&q and was wondering if a couple of them would work 
I was going to put the lights on top of the roof on mesh holes but do u think it will be less heat getting in? Also why do u have reflective sheeting in the top ??


----------

